
Show HN: DiscoverDev.io – Handpicked developer blogs via RSS and email - deepakkarki
https://www.discoverdev.io/
======
deepakkarki
I'm posting this because my comment on another post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17004898))
got some traction. Thought I'd post it as a Show HN.

Discoverdev is my pet project where I curate articles (relevant to
programmers/software engineers) on a daily basis. 8-10 articles everyday. I
usually skip beginner posts and just pick in-depth/ engineering heavy
articles. The article stream is available via RSS. There is also a weekly
newsletter where I round up the most interesting articles and rabbit holes I
fall into.

Hope you like it, I've been running it for about an year and have curated over
1200+ links. Feedback welcome.

